# American "full contact Karate" and American kickboxing



## chrissyp (Sep 17, 2018)

So from my understanding, American rules kickboxing, evolved from the first American rules full contact karate events during the 70's.

I'm just curious about what the real differences were, like rules, points, ect.

Out of curiousity, has any of the older martial artist fought "American full contact"?


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2018)

Like a lot of things about the Arts back then, it was inconsistent and sometimes downright F'd. But it sure was fun.

The PKA, (Professional Karate Association) was a professional Kickboxing organization that sanctioned full contact karate fights. That's what they called it, "full contact karate". But it was the same as kickboxing.

It deputed on September 14, 1974, live on network television. It was my birthday and I had just earned my black belt two weeks before. All kickboxing was pretty much the same, you had to throw so many kicks each round, and you tried to beat your opponent via outscoring him or knocking him out. PKA was the same. Scoring was done similar to boxing.

There were "kick cards" beside the ring so you could look to see how many kicks you had thrown in that particular round. If you didn't get in the minimum amount of kicks, you lost that round. No sweeps, of any kind, were allowed in ninety percent of the venues I fought in. The rounds were two minutes long. Back in the seventies we made five hundred bucks for a three rounder. They paid in cash, always. None of us would be foolish enough to take a check from a fight promoter unless you were dating his daughter.

I'm originally from Massachusetts. At one point in the 1970's kickboxing was outlawed in Massachusetts. That's right, it was against the law to have kickboxing matches. You know why? Because kick boxing shows were outselling boxing matches. Some of the Old Guard in Massachusetts boxing circles had fat political jobs at the state house, they HATED seeing their beloved sport of boxing going down the tubes. They and their cronies pushed through a bill when nobody was looking declaring that since "kicking was considered dirty fighting" it would be outlawed in Massachusetts. Wait, what?

So for the next couple of years we had to go out of state to compete. The law was repealed shortly after.

Interesting side note - thirty years later I held training clinics teaching judges how to score MMA matches. Some of the people taking the clinics were those very same, no good, rat M'F'Krs who outlawed kickboxing.

I love boxing. Spent a lot of years in the boxing gym. I also hate boxing, a deep down hate. But I sure do love whipping the dog crap out of boxers. To this very day.  You should see the look on their faces when you choke them out. You gotta' kind of turn them towards the mirror to appreciate it though. And give em' that little Rat Terrier shake.

Gee, hold a grudge long, fella?


----------



## frank raud (Sep 18, 2018)

Kickboxing was also outlawed in Ontario, for the same reason. Seems odd as the longest reigning kickboxing champion (Jean-Yves Theriault) and his manager/promoter(Jean Therien) both lived in Ontario. Jean-Yves local fights would be across the river in Hull, Quebec or two hours away in Montreal.


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Kickboxing was also outlawed in Ontario, for the same reason. Seems odd as the longest reigning kickboxing champion (Jean-Yves Theriault) and his manager/promoter(Jean Therien) both lived in Ontario. Jean-Yves local fights would be across the river in Hull, Quebec or two hours away in Montreal.



I never knew that. I love learning things like this.

And in the crazy world we live in, this is beside me on the coach. I was looking at it last night when I came home from work.




 
Crazy.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 19, 2018)

PKA was my first love that got me into martial arts. I never got to fight in it but it was why I started.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> Like a lot of things about the Arts back then, it was inconsistent and sometimes downright F'd. But it sure was fun.
> 
> The PKA, (Professional Karate Association) was a professional Kickboxing organization that sanctioned full contact karate fights. That's what they called it, "full contact karate". But it was the same as kickboxing.
> 
> ...


Why can’t I rate posts like this more than one thing? It was funny AND informative at the same time. I rated it funny, but I think I’ll change it.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> I never knew that. I love learning things like this.
> 
> And in the crazy world we live in, this is beside me on the coach. I was looking at it last night when I came home from work.
> 
> ...


Two of the Theriault brothers. I don't know Vic as well as some of the others.


----------

